# Test sound for witch



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok . made this "voice" for my witch and would really like some HONEST opinions about it . 
Let me know if you think its good , crapola or whatever .. just be honest . 
After playing with it for a while , no matter how good or bad it sounds , to me ,, it starts sounding like pure witchy having some major poop problems ... LOL 
Anyway , this was the original voice of Madame Leota doing her incantation at Disneys Haunted Mansion , just , slightly modified. 

Again , honesty , is ALWAYS the best policy ( and opinion in this case )

heres the file ( its in MP3 format so most of you should not have any problem playing it )

tester for witch.mp3

( and its on MEDIAFIRE , so no worries about spam or an virus )


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Honestly, it sounds more suitable for ghosts or spirits than a witch. I am just not sure if that was what you were going for...


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep,more towards spirits & ghostly with the echo. Are you looking for a witch voice,i have a pretty wicked redone version of MacBeths witches incantation.Send chilles up my spine every time i listen to it.......


----------



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the honesty . And yes , I am looking for a creepy sounding witch and would GREATLY appreciate hearing the one you are talking about , if at all possible , that would be SUPER . 

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

About to shut down for the night,but PM me your email address & I'll send you all my witch stuff tuesday.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey MM,
A person over on the "other" forum recorded a truly incredible original witch chant last year. It's in two parts, but could be combined to be one long chant. She let me use it for my two modified Boris witches and it got a lot of attention. I'd offer it here but I think I should ask her first. Interested?


----------



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes I am OTAKU .. please do find out if its ok to pass it on .

Thanks


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Just listened to the witch test. I also think it is more ghostly related than witch.I think for a witch you really want to be able to hear clearly what she is saying.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Otaku said:


> Hey MM,
> A person over on the "other" forum recorded a truly incredible original witch chant last year. It's in two parts, but could be combined to be one long chant. She let me use it for my two modified Boris witches and it got a lot of attention. I'd offer it here but I think I should ask her first. Interested?


I would be very interested in this one too please, maybe mutlipal okey-dokey's from her on (in a dark foreboading voice) "the other forum" (Dun-dun-DUN) ....LOL 
Thanx-DL


----------



## Spooky1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I gave Otaku the okay to pass my chant along (my wife did the voice). We just like to be credited for our work as it spreads thought out the world.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll fire up my old computer tonight and pull the files out. Thanks to Spooky1 and RoxyBlue!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx Spook1, Always were credit is due !!


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

I gotta tell you thats the cats meow!I burned a copy for our witch,hope thats OK.thanks.


----------



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd like to hear/have it as well, please and Thank You!


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

RoxyBlue sent over her amazing witch chant file. I don't have a place to post for downloading, so if any who want the file would drop me a PM with your email address, I'll send it right away. Thanks to Roxy and Spooky1 for their creative genius!


----------

